# Are You Signed Up With The Social Security Website?



## Remy (Dec 23, 2020)

I'm not yet 62 which is the age I plan to start getting my social security. Might wait to 63. Is it worth it to sign up? Does the information seem accurate? I'd like to get a more updated amount for what my social security will be since they don't mail it out anymore. At least I haven't got one for years.

Thank you.


----------



## fmdog44 (Dec 23, 2020)

There is a long running debate on at what age we should start taking SS. Be very educated on your choice here.


----------



## Pecos (Dec 23, 2020)

Remy said:


> I'm not yet 62 which is the age I plan to start getting my social security. Might wait to 63. Is it worth it to sign up? Does the information seem accurate? I'd like to get a more updated amount for what my social security will be since they don't mail it out anymore. At least I haven't got one for years.
> 
> Thank you.


I use the website, but fortunately don't have to go there very often. Like a lot of these sites, the password requirement is understandable complex and a pain to use. But the information is accurate and I don't have to go down to the social security office and sit in a waiting room. 

I did use the website to apply for my social security when I was 63, and that worked surprisingly well. You will still need to mail in documents, but that didn't present a problem for me.

My wife uses the local social security office and enjoys her kindle while she waits, but it has never taken an excessively long time. Of course, this was all before "the age of COVID."


----------



## Nathan (Dec 23, 2020)

Remy said:


> I'm not yet 62 which is the age I plan to start getting my social security. Might wait to 63. Is it worth it to sign up? Does the information seem accurate? I'd like to get a more updated amount for what my social security will be since they don't mail it out anymore. At least I haven't got one for years.
> 
> Thank you.


Yes, it's not a bad idea to start getting familiar with SS and Medicare.   I was intimidated by the whole idea at first, but ended up not being as confusing as I thought- just a bit of a learning curve, like anything.


----------



## Remy (Dec 23, 2020)

Nathan said:


> Yes, it's not a bad idea to start getting familiar with SS and Medicare.   I was intimidated by the whole idea at first, but ended up not being as confusing as I thought- just a bit of a learning curve, like anything.


Thank you! I'll register.


----------



## Remy (Dec 23, 2020)

Pecos said:


> I use the website, but fortunately don't have to go there very often. Like a lot of these sites, the password requirement is understandable complex and a pain to use. But the information is accurate and I don't have to go down to the social security office and sit in a waiting room.
> 
> I did use the website to apply for my social security when I was 63, and that worked surprisingly well. You will still need to mail in documents, but that didn't present a problem for me.
> 
> My wife uses the local social security office and enjoys her kindle while she waits, but it has never taken an excessively long time. Of course, this was all before "the age of COVID."


That's great information. I didn't know you could apply through the site so that is goo to know. Thank you.


----------



## Don M. (Dec 23, 2020)

The SS web-site is a far better place to research anything related to SS, than the assorted "news" reports that appear.


----------



## terry123 (Dec 23, 2020)

I use the web site also and get a lot of my answers there. Got my COLA statement yesterday and am getting an increase of $11.00 a month!!  I usually don't get one so I was surprised to get an increase!


----------



## Uptosnuff (Dec 26, 2020)

I am signed up with the SS site and that's where I learned how little I will be getting because I will have a pension from the company I work for.  It helped me decide when to start taking SS and I will be delaying for several years.

I agree that the password procedure is complex and a pain in the rear but I guess it needs to be.  It is definitely worth the hassle.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Dec 27, 2020)

I signed up a few years ago. It's worth it because you can review your work history for accuracy, find out your projected amounts, calculate when might be the best time to take it and once you are ready, add the account you want your benefits to be deposited into. It's also easy to change which account you want to use. Like @Pecos I don't need to visit there often but it's nice to know I can when necessary. Recently they emailed me to let me know my new COLA amount was ready to view.  I don't know if it's mandatory now but a couple of years ago I added my cell phone so they could text me access codes each time I go to log in.  Two factor ID is critical in this time of so much hacking and phishing.


----------

